# mud jam 3



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

its may 3rd-6th .. me and the wife will be there . i think filthy and his wife are coming .. who's coming .. i'm going to go early in the week and getting us a spot . kevin fowler and jack ingram are going to be playing


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Me and my group will be rolling in friday night around 8 or 9. Already gt the hotel room reserved

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

All of us will be out there...about 25-30, already have our spot reserved.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Me and the other half will for sure be there, driving up Thursday night if my brother doesn't go, will have to come up Friday morning if he does decide to go.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Got a few party favors ready 
Theres several hundred there. Plenty of other stuff coming with us as well. 
"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Jsmith05brute (Apr 5, 2012)

Ill be there for sure :rockn:


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

we ready to party. Them jello shots can put a hurting on you.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

be out there around 10 or when my sons baseball game is over ...... text if yall wanna come by tonight for a cold 1 ..903 253 1716


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

We should be gettin out there 10-11 pm....hard to say exact time, but I'm ready to get my drink on tonight 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

DAYUM, FRN...save me a shot or two brotha. I'll see y'all out there. We're gonna be hanging with the Lottadebt crew this weekend, but sporting our DSDF shirts. Stop us, come by or txt 903-245-2362 for us to get together.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

bigblackbrute & crawfishie.....it was nice meeting you guys in person. I always enjoy putting faces with names, sorry we didn't get to do much riding with yall, lol we just always seemed to be going opposite directions. @ Walker....had a great time broski, appreciate the hell out of the bed, call me if you run into any snags on the Honda, I'll help you any way possible.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Hell yeah, it was a pleasure for the very short min we saw y'all. Tim W. and the "walker hole" had y'all tied up at the min. That was right after blowing the crank bearings in my rzr. It was nice to put a name with face.


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

FRN and Walker, it was good talking with ya'll for the minute that we saw ya'll. We were the guys that pulled that Honda out of that deep hole not far off the highline on Saturday. Nice to put a name with a face. Wish we could've chatted more, but it looked like ya'll had ya'lls hands full. We all had a blast!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ so you were the guy that drove up to me and talked to me while walker had the honda off in that deep *** hole? I was wondering who you were on here.....never caught your name lol, had to go help out with the lil white honda 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks for the winch ... and nice meeting you..


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

If walker would put a dang lift on the lil ****** maybe just maybe he could clear those twigs and ruts lol 


the wetter the better


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^:haha: Aint that the truth! 

To be fair, myself, walker, and one of the other guys that jumped in to help all had mud to our nipples......and at one point I was literally swimming in the mud (I found a rut or something where I couldn't touch)


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

That ain't saying much mr wee man lol.....and please tell me y'all man'd up and finished the jello shots cuz if you brought them home y'all fail at life lol.....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Mr Wee Man....Hey Now! lol j/k. Walker aint no little fella, and it was deep on him too lol.
We didn't quite finish the shots..... brought close to 500, me and walker were the main people eating them, we handed a some out on when we went swimming and a couple people around the camp had some, but I bet between me and him we ate close to 300 of them, ....sunday morning we probably threw out about 30-40, thats all that was left.

*We also had Margaritas, beer, and Jungle Juice (Walker called it Whip-Juice.....because it snuck up on him and whooped his arse lol)


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Do I even wanna know what jungle juice is.....lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That same juice got RDWD pretty good too at the labor day ride lol. He was calling dinosaurs pretty quick.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

heck i dunno what in it all i know i was chilling in the river next thing i know its dark and changing an axle on a strangers brute cause the little repair shop wanted 100... i'm not eating another jello shot till the next time i hang out with the filthy family !!!! bwhahahaha hell of a weekend . now if i can get my ride to start and anyone wanna buy a set of 30 backs all skinny they are garbage . IMO ....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You should've known that already. Lol laws all the way


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea borrowing filthys 31's next time we're close to each other to trade my 30's so he can roll ol' lonely blue in and out of his shop .so i can just see if i like them. but probably going to save up for some outlaw 2's as bad as i hate giving highlifter money ...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

You had skinny on the back of lil ****** shoot on that bike I would run wides all around lol.....69 is a lot so might as well give it a lot lol 

the wetter the better


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

ran wides in the front i dunno a gorilla strong enough to turn that thing in any direction in 4 wheel drive .. i will get skinny wide set up


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ yeah I agree with s/w..... You had a hell of time with roots and ruts with the skinnies lol, better eat some spinach if you chunk wides up front

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> ^ yeah I agree with s/w..... You had a hell of time with roots and ruts with the skinnies lol, better eat some spinach if you chunk wides up front
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


F spinach better call jose canseco and get some donkey roids so i could turn that thing ..lol... def going skinny wide


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

booooooo my buddy has all wides and he is 6'2 prolly 150-155 and running 30x11 backs, you boys need to eat your wheaties


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

dude i'm 6,0 235 and country / oilfield strong .. that thing is a beast in 4 wheel .. i bet his dont have a 12 lift niether trust me it makes a difference


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i know im just messing with ya guess i need to say jk everytime lol....ad yeah im sure that 12in does do alot especially up front im sure


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i knew were you were going with that ..florida boys just are badder than us texas hands ..


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

aint no one badder but ill leave it at that.......glad yall had fun


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Tim filthy and walker it was nice meeting yall. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lilbigtonka said:


> yeah im sure that 12in does do alot especially up front im sure


Thats what she said.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^bwahaha!

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------

